# dual citizenship



## stevemarineboynorris (Nov 9, 2020)

hi everyone my mother is Portuguese born near oporto she lived there 30 years before marriage to my father she took British citizenship ....of course she is Portuguese can i apply for a passport ...her last Portuguese passport i have dates back to 1962 .... whats this law about brexit will this effect me ? 31st dec or something i dont think it should ...can anyone help me trying to get in touch with the Portuguese consulate in london isa nightmare i know its covid time but hay ........can anyone help thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved your query to the Portuguese forum. Different countries have different laws regarding how you can (or can't) take nationality by descent - i.e. based on your mother's (or father's) nationality. Let's see if someone in Portugal might know how you can do this.


----------



## stevemarineboynorris (Nov 9, 2020)

hay thanks man thats great thank you


----------

